# Orchid Digest - Phragmipedium issue!



## cpmaniac (Oct 20, 2020)

My Orchid Digest arrived today, and it's "The Phragmipedium Issue". Reading and re-reading this will certainly help me forget my election angst, for a while. Frank Cervera has authored a species checklist, and articles on taxonomy and cultivation. Plus, there's "Breeding for White Phragmipedium Hybrids" by William Goldner. There's a lot of food for thought here. I'm not a taxonomist, but I expect his species checklist will stir up some controversy.

Anyway, if you love Phrags, get hold of this magazine...
Cheers and good growing,
Paul


----------



## abax (Oct 20, 2020)

I need some election relief myself and will try to find this issue. Is OD online?


----------



## cpmaniac (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes, the website is orchiddigest.org I'm afraid you may have to be a member to view the magazine. You can purchase it for $40, which I think is pretty expensive.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes, $40 is steep for a single issue. But I think if you join for a year of four issues for $39, it will start with the Phrag issue. You'll probably want to email them to be sure.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2020)

Lurkers...


----------



## FrankRC (Oct 22, 2020)

Good afternoon! 

The special edition of the Orchid Digest out now contains the most accurate and concise treatise on the genus phragmipedium available today. Unlike other books on the genus, the checklist of species is based on population dynamics and the realities of the natural world, and is supported by twenty-five (25) years of hands on field research. This spectacular edition contains many in situ photographs supporting the taxonomic treatment and teaches phragmipedium culture from the viewpoint of natural populations, and correctly asks, and answers, what Mother Nature can teach us about this beautiful and poorly understood genus. This special edition also includes a treatise on the species concept within the genus that explains why the genus is plagued by an excessive number of synonyms. If you don’t have a subscription to the Orchid Digest, this special edition can be had, for a fraction of the price of other publications, by contacting the Orchid Digest through their web site! This special edition is a valuable addition to any orchid library and wont be available forever!

Yes, $40.00 is expensive. But a yearly subscription will get you this edition plus the editions coming next year that will contain three more of my articles, Phrag schlimii, the Caudatum group, and hybrids, with a focus on natural populations. The Orchid Digest didn't have the space to incorporate everything in one issue.

I am also happy to talk Phrags and answer any questions. However, I am generally not here. I am typically active on Facebook in the groups there, and respond to messenger and WhatsApp for those I talk to regularly.

Happy reading!

Frank


----------



## Silverwhisp (Oct 22, 2020)

Orchid Digest is hosting an International Speakers Day webinar on Saturday, October 31– all speakers are live. The fee is $30.00, and according to OD’s site “_Thanks to generous donors, all non-members will receive a complimentary one-year membership in the Orchid Digest.“ Events - Orchid Digest_


----------



## cpmaniac (Oct 22, 2020)

Well, I have a bit of egg on my face. After reading more, this issue is a gold mine of information for any phrag lover, and a real bargain at any price. As others pointed out, if you don't already subscribe, that's the way to go. Can't wait for the other articles mentioned by the author...


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 23, 2020)

I’ve had a subscription for a couple years. I would like to see a hardback available. Excellent magazine, haven’t received my Phragmipedium issue yet.


----------



## KateL (Oct 23, 2020)

FrankRC said:


> Good afternoon!
> 
> The special edition of the Orchid Digest out now contains the most accurate and concise treatise on the genus phragmipedium available today. Unlike other books on the genus, the checklist of species is based on population dynamics and the realities of the natural world, and is supported by twenty-five (25) years of hands on field research. This spectacular edition contains many in situ photographs supporting the taxonomic treatment and teaches phragmipedium culture from the viewpoint of natural populations, and correctly asks, and answers, what Mother Nature can teach us about this beautiful and poorly understood genus. This special edition also includes a treatise on the species concept within the genus that explains why the genus is plagued by an excessive number of synonyms. If you don’t have a subscription to the Orchid Digest, this special edition can be had, for a fraction of the price of other publications, by contacting the Orchid Digest through their web site! This special edition is a valuable addition to any orchid library and wont be available forever!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Frank. Your articles are extremely informative and well-written; they reflect very well on the amazing energy and intellect you have devoted to the task, for decades.


----------



## FrankRC (Oct 23, 2020)

KateL said:


> Congratulations Frank. Your articles are extremely informative and well-written; they reflect very well on the amazing energy and intellect you have devoted to the task, for decades.


Thank you, very much appreciated. If I can helping any way or answer an questions fell free to reach out!

Frank


----------



## KateL (Oct 23, 2020)

cpmaniac said:


> Yes, the website is orchiddigest.org I'm afraid you may have to be a member to view the magazine. You can purchase it for $40, which I think is pretty expensive.


Paul,
I appreciate your views, but do not agree that this is too expensive. The Orchid Digest stands out for its exceptional beauty (think, cover “art” photos and high quality photos inside) and well-written and edited articles that bridge the gap between the natural scientists/researchers/taxonomists and the information-seeking horticultural hobbyists. If we don’t support their work, it will disappear.
Best always, Kate


----------



## scottbjd (Oct 23, 2020)

Is Orchid Digest available online like the AOS Orchids magazine? I am not really interested in printed copies.


----------



## FrankRC (Oct 23, 2020)

scottbjd said:


> Is Orchid Digest available online like the AOS Orchids magazine? I am not really interested in printed copies.


Yes, you can get a digital subscription. I believe you can do this through their website.

Kind regards,


----------



## cpmaniac (Oct 23, 2020)

KateL said:


> Paul,
> I appreciate your views, but do not agree that this is too expensive. The Orchid Digest stands out for its exceptional beauty (think, cover “art” photos and high quality photos inside) and well-written and edited articles that bridge the gap between the natural scientists/researchers/taxonomists and the information-seeking horticultural hobbyists. If we don’t support their work, it will disappear.
> Best always, Kate


Kate,
Did you read my previous post? I retracted my remarks about the expense, and I certainly believe in supporting research and all the benefits for for growers like myself. I've been a member of the Orchid Digest since the 1970s (yes, I'm that old) and I look forward to every issue. 

I had the opportunity to read through the entire issue again yesterday, and will undoubtedly refer to it many more times. The chance to learn from the authors' many years of field research is a real joy.

Cheers and good growing,
Paul


----------



## KateL (Oct 24, 2020)

cpmaniac said:


> Kate,
> Did you read my previous post? I retracted my remarks about the expense, and I certainly believe in supporting research and all the benefits for for growers like myself. I've been a member of the Orchid Digest since the 1970s (yes, I'm that old) and I look forward to every issue.
> 
> I had the opportunity to read through the entire issue again yesterday, and will undoubtedly refer to it many more times. The chance to learn from the authors' many years of field research is a real joy.
> ...


GOT IT! And I agree, it’s a great read. (At my age, I have to read things multiple times to absorb them; lol).
Best, Kate


----------

